# Trout n Tailers 9-2-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Got on a pretty good Trout bite this morning. Caught 16, with only 4 or 5 keeps. Went looking for tailers on the flood tide, and the first flat I came to had tails everywhere! Dang Sheepshead again-you could walk right up to 'em and poke 'em. Just as I was about to leave that flat, I noticed that distinct black spot. It disappeared as quickly as it appeared, and went around a stand of bullrush grass. As I went around the other side, three Sheepshead came swimming right at me. The third one had a Redfish swimming with him. I pitched a tube bait out and that little Red darted around the heads and inhaled it. Checked another flat, and as I was about to leave with the tide about to turn down, tails started popping up. Ended up gettin' one good one and totally blew two good chances. Love chasing the tailers, but will be glad to see the lower tides and let the water clean up and the current back off a little.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Love the bluetails!


----------

